# Scared to make a facebook?



## royal

I've seen some other people's facebooks, and they all have 300+ friends (even the people who aren't popular!). I'm scared that if I make one, I'll only have like 20 friends. 

Does anyone else think this way?


----------



## 4ChristJesus

That's exactly how I felt! I thought I was going to have 10 friends, and that would be the end of it. I'm nearly to 100! That's good for a home-schooler.  Just be a friend; people will accept that. Jesus loves ya!


----------



## Scrolley

Wouldn't know who to invite to be honest 

So I just pretend that I think that Facebook is lame


----------



## nescio

you can always hide the number of friends you have on Facebook.. that's what I did. also adding random people that you only saw once will most likely result in them adding you.
but I'm not a very good example, as I don't post anything at all on facebook and it's there just because it's there.


----------



## m66

I have over 500.. and I have severe SA. I only talk to a few people. Just watch, when you make it, people will friend you. They will be like "Oh I know that person" and just friend you.


----------



## greenking

yeah that's why I don't have a facebook.


----------



## purplerainx3

I'm in the same situation. 
I think if I made a Facebook, my potential friendships with some people would move along a lot faster.
However, factors such as the fact that I'll probably have a total of 2 pictures, be too scared to add people I don't know well, and just be afraid of people judging me are holding me back. I don't even know who I would add first, and I would probably end up having like 10 friends forever.
Sometimes I lurk on FB (with a fake account) and realize that even people I think I know relatively well have friends from so many other schools, extracurriculars, etc and in a way, it just gives me a taste of reality and I realize that I can never fit in there.
In a way, it would be a constant burden for me mainly because I'll be too afraid of what others are thinking and I wouldn't be able to show my true colors anyway.
I don't know if this post makes sense at all...


----------



## SOME

Just the fact that people can go on a page that has personal information and pictures of yourself gives me the creeps.:sus


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

m66 said:


> I have over 500.. and I have severe SA. I only talk to a few people. Just watch, when you make it, people will friend you. They will be like "Oh I know that person" and just friend you.


I have 115. I tried very hard not to add people 'cause it makes me very anxious and there are a lot of people who are mutual friends that know me, that I have classes with or know from other functions but they don't add me. I feel like a loser w/ my 115 friends especially cause it took me so long to get them.


----------



## Neutrino

Scrolley said:


> Wouldn't know who to invite to be honest
> 
> So I just pretend that I think that Facebook is lame


Me too 

If I had facebook, I might have a lot of "friends", but I'm worried no one would comment on stuff, or do whatever it is they do on facebook. That'd be kinda humiliating, since all the "friends" I'd have on there would have like, a bajillion friends and comments.

Oh well. Facebook is lame


----------



## Infexxion

Most of my 100+ friends are video game characters other people have made on Facebook.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Scrolley said:


> Wouldn't know who to invite to be honest
> 
> So I just pretend that I think that Facebook is lame


Facebook IS lame. I'm thinking of deleting mine.


----------



## chocoandhunter

I feel the same way too! I used to have one but i was just scared of it, cause of maybe not having enough friends, posting stupid things, having to just do all that stuff and have everyone see it! It was scary so i just deleated it.


----------



## C Darko

Yeah, I'm a little weary of adding people and uploading a picture of myself.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Facebook is a great tool for building your social network. Use it. I'm at 162 friends right now, not a ridiculously high number, but hey I'm getting there. A lot of people I now talk to in real life I actually started talking to on Facebook through mutual friends. I'll comment on something, a conversation gets going with them, they add me. Or I'll randomly get added by some hot babe from my school. I post a status, and I always get likes and comments on it. Just make sure you post statuses with *VALUE*.

Just go through and add your friends, then go through and add everybody you have a class with or something. Then who knows, you might wind up actually becoming friends with them.


----------



## Epicfailture

you can hide your friends list, that's what everyone who has less than 200 friends do. 

I agree, facebook is lame. It just makes me jealous of other people's success and interactions with their friends. I deactivated it, because i found my self loitering on facebook too much and it wasn't doing any good.


----------



## dony

*100 reasons not to have it.*

I have only 47 friends, I could have at least 100, but I stopped sending friend requests since I realized that nobody was sending me too. I'm even tagged in pictures with people I hang out together and they aren't in my Facebook. =)

I have also deactivated my account several times, and when someone tag me in a photo, I just remove the tag if I don't like the pic, which is not so friendly... But they always take pictures of me drunk/wasted, felt down on the floor... they love to make fun of it. The problem is I've been hanging out mostly in clubs and bars recently, so my current photos are all like that. I practically don't have other kind of pictures, and I don't want to give the impression that I am a decadent loser drunk or something...

Facebook always makes me feel jealousy, I'm obligated to see pictures of many girls I was flirting with or interested in with their new boyfriends, and friends having lots of fun somewhere, but they didn't invited me... everybody has a lot of travel pictures, and looks so happy. They post any random **** and get 100 comments, but in my Facebook only my sister says happy birthday to me!


----------



## Murranizer

I had a facebook for about a year and a half, most of that time it being inactive, before I finally deleted it. One of the few things I liked it for is most people post their phone numbers and email addresses on their pages so it's a bit easier to contact someone who's information you don't have registered. The rest of it is having hundreds of friends who aren't really your friends, but people you may have met once or know the name of, lots of gift requests for silly flash games like farmville and mafia wars, and people posting things that they are currently doing, such as eating a sandwich or going to see a movie, like anyone actually cares.


----------



## JustMeg

I was reluctant to make a Facebook at first as well. I was worried that no one would want to add me. What I found was that once I had a few friends (my actual friends) then other people would find me that I have classes with and such. It isn't all that bad I suppose. I am currently up to almost 240 friends. Some are just family members though.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I have a facebook, and I'm afraid of going on it, I only check in once a week then vanish after a second.


----------



## Jinxx

I was like that at first. I didn't even want a facebook. I only made one just so I can keep up with family. I don't really have any friends or do anything worth posting about so mine comes off as worthless a lot of times. I have about 36 people added. Even my mom has more friends on there than me. 

But yeah.. Most of everyone on my list has 300+ friends. I honestly think they're all from random adding & app's on there though. I won't add just anybody cause usually when I add random people I barely know, they get on my nerves & I end up blocking them. :sus


----------



## jaaay

purplerainx3 said:


> I'm in the same situation.
> I think if I made a Facebook, my potential friendships with some people would move along a lot faster.
> However, factors such as the fact that I'll probably have a total of 2 pictures, be too scared to add people I don't know well, and just be afraid of people judging me are holding me back. I don't even know who I would add first, and I would probably end up having like 10 friends forever.
> Sometimes I lurk on FB (with a fake account) and realize that even people I think I know relatively well have friends from so many other schools, extracurriculars, etc and in a way, it just gives me a taste of reality and I realize that I can never fit in there.
> In a way, it would be a constant burden for me mainly because I'll be too afraid of what others are thinking and I wouldn't be able to show my true colors anyway.
> I don't know if this post makes sense at all...


I know exactly how you feel. I also feel like if i make a fb profile then people will judge me and talk sh*t


----------



## Invalid Username

purplerainx3 said:


> I'm in the same situation.
> I think if I made a Facebook, my potential friendships with some people would move along a lot faster.
> However, factors such as the fact that I'll probably have a total of 2 pictures, be too scared to add people I don't know well, and just be afraid of people judging me are holding me back. I don't even know who I would add first, and I would probably end up having like 10 friends forever.
> Sometimes I lurk on FB (with a fake account) and realize that even people I think I know relatively well have friends from so many other schools, extracurriculars, etc and in a way, it just gives me a taste of reality and I realize that I can never fit in there.
> In a way, it would be a constant burden for me mainly because I'll be too afraid of what others are thinking and I wouldn't be able to show my true colors anyway.
> I don't know if this post makes sense at all...


You took the words straight out of my mouth.


----------



## Still Waters

There is a feature that allows you to hide your friends list and friend count.


----------



## AlexSky

Make your friends list non-public, disable all extra applications and disable people from writing on your all and you'll be totally fine. 

Who'd want to be friends with someone who judges you based on how many friends you have anyway? People who do are ignorant and closed minded. 

I have like 25 friends and my mom has 4800 some. Not kidding.


----------



## kikiwi

That is exactly what i felt. i said to my self that i would never be on facebook. I saw so many people having 200-300 friends and that just made me so depressed. i thought i would never have any. 
Then my sister went behind my back and made one for me. i was so angry. i deactivated my account at the beginning a couple of times because i was so scared.
Im ok now with my facebook...comes in handy for knowing about school stuff since i don't speak to anyone outside school. Sitll a bit depressing (people hardly ever write on my wall)


----------



## letsdothisthing

I only have around 54 friends, the way I look at it though is - what would you rather have: 20 friends who you can rely on for a favour, or 300+ where hardly any of them could be counted on? I removed some of my FB friends, just because I only "knew" them, I couldn't say I ever really talked to them.

Hope I helped in someway or form.


----------



## keyla965

i made like two facebook acounts the first time was a disaster. The second time i even put a nice picture of me on my profile even that didnt get me any freind requests. i left it up for one day, that's it. then i disabled it. I was ashamed and it made me realise how pathetic i really am. I told one of my aquaintances about it. She laughed so hard at me she couldn't breath.


----------



## Watercoulour

Ah, well when i made mine i was in pivateschool so everyone only had about 30. But then it eventually built up. At the momenti have 222. Just look up old friends and people you meet. no one really talks to 2/3s of their "friends" anyways. Even people who are in your class whom you hardly know will befriend you. 

Dont worry alls guud. Unless your like my mother with 5 facebook friends trying to befrienddmy friends.... which is a tad creepy >>;


----------



## crosscountryrunner

In middle school I did have a myspace and had an ok amount of friends on it, but I'm not allowed to have a facebook now because of my dad- he thinks I'll get raped or something :blank. HOWEVER I know he has one because I typed his name into google and found his account :sus

I can easily make one and just access fb from my ipod but I don't want to make one because I'm afraid of not having enough friends on fb and my real friends not talking to me on it causing me to look like a dweeb :/

So for now I just tell people I don't need a facebook and if they want to talk to me just text me...


----------



## little_ghoul

I used to worry about that, but it's superficial. Who cares if someone has 500 facebook friends, they probably only know 10 of them


----------



## happycheeks

I have a Facebook account and I have 49 friends. It's not a popularity contest. Some people do think it. But I have seen people have 1,000 friends... They probably don't know half of them. I have friends who have 4 friends.


----------



## Joe H

*Don't worry about facebook*

You will get loads of friend requests even if you don't speak to anyone, that's what happened to me. Although i'm not sure why i joined i have only posted two things ever and i've had it for over a year.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

I was in your position. I was scared and since I was the secretary to an organization at school, I was forced to get one since the members communicated through it and planned to continue over the summer for events and fundraisers. How else was I supposed to communicate? I was so scared that I had to make it but did it anyway. I'm not scared anymore and was glad to get one. I got friend requests from nowhere and I started to like it. Its very useful if you want to communicate with people. Besides even if you're worried about not having many friends on there compared to those who have loads like 300-1000, think about it. Do they really know that many amount of people and are able to communicate/keep in touch with them? I don't think so. I don't have that many compared to other people, but what's the use of comparing figures of friends? I have relatives who are more social than me and they have fewer friends than I do. I don't see them talking to most of those people anyways.


----------



## Marakunda

I've got like nearly 50 friends, now that I posted in the facebook friends thread, here at SAS... No one cares if you have no "friends" on facebook, it doesn't make you a better person.


----------



## Imaginative dreamer

I don't see a problem with not having 500+ friends on facebook. Who the hell talks to that many people anyways!? it's all for show in my opinion for the majority standpoint.


----------



## determination

I finish school in about three months and plan on getting a facebook after I finish and adding everyone from school and just saying it's so I don't lose touch with people down the line. I've already found about 100-200 people I can add and made a list. I think I'll add as many people as I can right before I go overseas after I finish school and make a status saying "Made this so I don't lose touch with people after school - going overseas be back soon with photos and updates!" then go overseas for a month or whatever and when I get back hopefully I will have lots of friends and friend requests. Also that way I don't have to deal with the awkwardness of adding my entire year (150 people) in one week...


----------



## FeelingUnoriginal

I was peer-pressured into getting one. So I got it, maybe, middle-end of last year? Anyway, I never posted a comment other than replying to a message, don't have a proper picture of myself up, and stopped sending out friend requests. I have 150 friends on it last time I checked. 

But I'm guilty of being scared to use it. I just can't bring myself to do it, in case I get made fun of, like last time I tried to use it. I also can't come up with witty things to say like everybody else. I'm not all that funny. I know that if I made an effort, I could up my friend count to 300 or even higher. But I just can't do it. I can't even go on to disable it because I'm that freaking scared. I plan to wait to like 3 a.m when most people will be asleep then go on. 

When people say to me that they will Facebook me, or that they will post that funny video on my wall, I say "I don't use Facebook", and just like that they think I'm a bit weird. I try to justify it with "It's stupid" or "It's lame", and I usually manage to get myself out of the awkward/weirdo zone a bit easier. But that's the problem at this age. If you don't use Facebook, there's something wrong with you.


----------



## ForeverQuiet

I did use to have a Myspace back then when Myspaces was popular but then I deleted it a year before it stopped being the "top" social networking site. I had about 100+ friends but they were mostly bands, it was actually common to add bands/musicians on Myspace. I did post a lot of pictures though and wasn't really embarrassed. I pretty much think I had only 1 actual good friend there and other friends who I hung out with at the time.

I don't really want to make a Facebook for the friend reasons. I don't want to look like a I don't have friends. I know you can disable friends but most don't even do that even if they aren't in the 100. Also I don't know who to add. I do know some people but I'm afraid how they'll react if I add them. Also only like 4 friends that hung out with & am somewhat comfortable with have Facebook...I feel like a stalker if I add people who I only talked to once and aren't comfortable with.


----------



## Music speaks

My friend keeps telling me I should get a facebook, but I really don't want one. The realization that I don't have a decent social life would just become even more apparent. I'd be too shy to send friend requests to people. Honestly, just thinking about getting a facebook makes me nervous.


----------



## 25ilucy

I am afraid of adding people, and putting a picture of myself up. I was also afraid of how people would react after sending the requests so i never did. I never deleted my facebook, but it had no picture. I never got any requests


----------



## Fenren

I have a facebook, but it did make me feel bad because I have no photo's of me out places or with other people having fun. But I don't really care now, it's useful to keep in touch with people like my sister who lives elsewhere.


----------



## jesus is my savior

I can't bring myself to make one despite the facts that I want to post pictures and vids and keep in touch with my cousins in the Philippines... and most of my friends have one.


----------



## CountingClockwise

I've got a facebook account but I rarely use it.Don't any of you worry about sending requests because people rarely reject them.People just like to have some ridiculously high number of "friends" on Facebook when they barely know them.Facebook is good for looking up people from your past and finding out about events.What depressed me on facebook was the fact that even though my friend number was high, few of them were real, proper friends.That's why I want to make friends on this site, because then at least I know they will be real friends.If anyone wants to ad me on facebook(despite my rant-headdesk!), then please pm me so that I can tell you my Facebook name.Similarly,if you just want a chat, pm me.


----------



## Sarahquel

WalkingDisaster said:


> Scrolley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know who to invite to be honest
> 
> So I just pretend that I think that Facebook is lame
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook IS lame. I'm thinking of deleting mine.
Click to expand...

I've recently deactivated my account, I was spending too much time on there and not in the 'real world'. Now I spend all my time on Twitter 

Isn't that Anonymous group going to attempt to destroy Facebook this November?


----------



## CountingClockwise

Sarahquel said:


> I've recently deactivated my account, I was spending too much time on there and not in the 'real world'. Now I spend all my time on Twitter
> 
> Isn't that Anonymous group going to attempt to destroy Facebook this November?


What Anonymous group? Is this to do with the riots in London, because they were organised via facebook,allegedly?


----------



## sociallyretarded

I permanently deleted my account by accident, and now I'm reluctant about making a new one since I'd have to start from scratch. The secret is to make everything private! Or at least that's what I'll be doing :|


----------



## CoreyX

Personally I kind of like my Facebook a lot. I rarely post, but it's kind of a good place to let people know who you really are. I have like 130 friends or something and I don't think I've added any of them, they all added me. And it doesn't matter the quantity of your friends, if you only have 20 friends, then only 20 people will see that you only have 20 friends. It really doesn't matter, it could be that you just don't use your FB, and that's why you don't have many friends.


----------



## gawkward

I have a Facebook...actually, I have two of them, one for real life and one for my fake account. My real one only has about 60 friends and Ive had it for almost a year now. It doesnt matter to me how many friends you do or dont have. All the people on there are people who go to school with me or people who used to go to school with me. I go to a veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy small school so thats understandable. 

And I barely ever talk to any of them, but its nice to know theyre still alive.


----------



## Poisoned

I used to be anxious about the number of friends I had. Even before facebook---- on myspace I would be paranoid about it. But then I realized... 
Why do numbers matter? =//
I have about 150 friends on there, but honestly I only talk to 1 on a weekly basis (outside of my family). Half the people I haven't ever talked to- just school mates.


----------



## behappy621

I made a Facebook a few weeks ago. I have 79 friends. Most of my FB friends have over 300. One girl even has over 1200. But I don't really care about numbers. it's just a social networking site. 
For people worried about who to request as a friend; If you've talked to them at least once, you can request. It's Facebook, most people care about having the most friends, so they'll accept you no matter how well you know them. And if people request you, just for safety reasons, only accept them if you absolutely know who they are. You don't have to have talked to them, but if you've seen them around, and know that they exist, accept them.


----------



## awkward123

I thought I was the only one too scared to make a Facebook. So happy there are other people out there, makes me feel a little less alone. I'm constantly peer pressured in to making a Facebook and got threatened by a so called friend who said she was going to put an awful picture of me up and not take it down until I get Facebook. I told her it was blackmail and I wasn't comfortable with it and she stopped. But everyone still asks me at school why don't you have Facebook? (I'm the only one in my class) I can't say the real reason, people would just laugh if I said I was scared. "how can you be scared of a social networking site" I can just imagine it, well you can and I'm afraid I just stick with the 'Facebook's lame excuse' ...


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd

Facebook scares me, just like Myspace did. D: I prefer talking to people with my phone, through text. None of that other fancy stuff needed. ^.^


----------



## millenniumman75

I'm afraid to do it and I am twice all y'all's ages! :hide


----------



## Lose your self

Don't have FB but I wouldn't feel comfortable about randomers trying to add me!


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I didnt like the idea of having one. But once I (my mom, the social butterfly) made one, i started getting friend requests from people who aren't even my friends, just people in my school. I now have around 250-270 "friends", and I never talk to a huge, huge majority of them.


----------



## Jinxx

I've never really been scared.. I've just been bothered every now and then though. I'll have thoughts at times go through my head like "Why am I even on here? I'm not pretty, I don't go anywhere & I don't talk to people". Plus people on my list are always adding people near by and the only adds I ever get are old creeps from far off. I have 64 FB buddies though that I'm satisfied with having.. I use to have 100 something cause of the games I played but it was aggravating to know that most of those people didn't give a flip about me.. Only how many gifts I sent them per day or something dumb.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

I don't have one cuz I don't have enough friends to contact with. :blank


----------

